# Loudness Maximizer Shootout.



## Marsdy (Oct 13, 2005)

Are you like me and would like to know what the best sounding Loudness Maximizer plug-in is? Read On...

Here's what will be tested so far but we need to do as many as possible for it to be worthwhile:
Marsdy: L1,2,3, Logic, DP 
Waywyn: Elephant2, TbTs pocket limiter 

Let me know if you can test other stuff like the Powercore and UAD-1 maximizers, Finis, T-racks or anything else.

Hopefully some files will be uploaded later today for testing if I can get the hosting space together. Any ideas on this? I've only got about 30mb and this could use between 200 and 300 Mb.

Unless anyone has anything to add or amend, do the following when testing if you can help out once the files are up:
Set the output ceiling at -0.5 as different apps count different numbers of clipped samples before registering an "over" and it would be better to play safe. 
We should do this at 16 bit to save webspace. The files will be 16 bit so make sure any dithering options and downsampling options are turned off and the output of the plug-in is set to 16 bit.
Each cue should be rendered at 4 different threshold levels: -2dB, -4dB, -6db, and then a mad -9dB setting just to hear what the plug-in sounds like when really pushed. 
If the plug-in has an auto release control use that. If not, set the release so it sounds best for that particular cue. We might as well hear each plug-in at it's best! Similarly if the plug-in has a look ahead parameter then use it.

As Waywyn has pointed out, if anyone wants to use multi-tools like Ozone, just use the limiter, no mulitband compressors or enhancers since this would completely give a wrong impression.


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 13, 2005)

I have Finis, L1, L3, and Inflator.
I'm not sure I have the time to do all of them, but I can contribute with some.

@nders


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 13, 2005)

Revolvermusic said:


> I have Finis, L1, L3, and Inflator.
> I'm not sure I have the time to do all of them, but I can contribute with some.
> 
> @nders



It would be great if you could do Inflator. 

I think I can do Finis because there's a time limited demo but I'll check on that.


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 13, 2005)

ok, I'm in.

@nders


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 13, 2005)

I forgot to mention one thing about the Inflator.
It works a bit different then your average Limiter.
It has Effect, which is goes from 0 to 100 %. Then you have Curve, which modifies the processing characteristics and sonic effect, so you can not set a threshold at -2dB.
It's hard to compare. It's nowhere near the effectiveness the L3 has, but I find it more musical, open and discrete, if that says anything. I have to say though being more a pop/TV/radio guy I usually end up with the L3, allthough I really like and wish I used the Inflator more.
Here's the PDF manual if anyone wants to have a look at it.
http://www.sonyoxford.co.uk/pub/plugins-sony/support/pxinfg2.pdf (http://www.sonyoxford.co.uk/pub/plugins ... xinfg2.pdf)
@nders


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 13, 2005)

@nders

I've come across a similar problem already. Level matching the output of each plug in is going to be tricky. For example, Finis sounds louder than the L3 even though they both show 9dB of gain reduction.

I've had a rethink and I'm going to test as many of the plug-ins as I can myself so I can level match them one against the other. Otherwise it is going to be very difficult to compare like with like. 

When this is done, (which might take a good few days since my studio Mac has just blown a CPU!) I'll post the results. Hopefully others can then test what I can't and use the files I've done to level match against. 

So far I'm going to test: Waves L1,2,3, Logic's Adaptive Limiter, DP's Mastwork Limiter, Finis and Ozone. I'm not going to do Digidesign Maxim because I'm realiably informed it's not very good. Are there any AU compatible ones I've missed, preferably cross-platform.

I'm downloading some files from Jose now that have real orchestra and no mastering on.

Smell ya later dudes.


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 13, 2005)

well if you ask me, i would not include the inflator, because the problem on this tool is, that it is no usual limiter in this case. it could easily distort your tracks when you use it wrong, thats why i found this piece of software is really crap a few weeks ago.

the most effective you can get out of inflator is, when you use it AFTER a limiter and you get definitely more punch and volume out of the file. even there is nothing more to get with a limiter. it just makes your song louder again.

so if you use inflator and nothing else on a track you or other people could get a wrong impression of it.


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 14, 2005)

I've done the first test on a real orchestra cue Jose kindly sent me. The Waves L1,2,3, Finis, T-Racks, Ozone, and Logic Adaptive Limiter were tested. 

This 15mb zip files includes the seven tests plus the original un-mastered file...
http://www.btinternet.com/~marsdy/MP3s_Circus_Maximizer.zip (http://www.btinternet.com/~marsdy/MP3s_ ... imizer.zip)

The original file was normalised to -0.5dB. Threshold was set at -7dB but tweaked from plug to plug to level match the output. Most were fine left at -7dB. -7dB sounds like quite a lot bit it isn't really on a cue like this. At -4dB, there's very little gain reduction going on except for a few very peaks so it made the test a bit meaningless.

If you can't be bothered listening, I though the Waves L3 was the best but it was close, there is VERY little to choose between the three Waves plugs on this cue which makes you wonder why the upgrade path between them is so expensive! Finis was truly terrible on this cue. T-Racks didn't do it at all for me, it is very processed/compressed sounding. Ozone wasn't at all bad although I preferred the L3 and surprisingly, the Logic Adaptive Limiter is really not far behind the Waves. Overall, apart from Finis and T-Racks, I was surprised how close the rest were on this cue.

I'll post a rock track and a sampled orchestra cue if there's enough interest in this one.


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 14, 2005)

hey there,

okay, here are my results with voxengos elephant 2 and tl's pocket limiter, which is, for that it's free, pretty cool ... it wasn't possible to adjust the level output on the TL, so i applied 7dB on it and then normalized it back to -3.2dB like all the other tracks had as headroom.

i think we then should do a chaos or heavydamnass psycho test for each limiter. how loud can it get, when does it start to distort and 'til when all the instruments become muddy :twisted: 

http://www.cellarroom.de/tmp/Jose_Circus_Maximizer_2.zip (www.cellarroom.de/tmp/Jose_Circus_Maximizer_2.zip)


----------



## José Herring (Oct 14, 2005)

Jeez, I almost hate to say it. But Circus was done with Gold.

The other two I sent had real orchestra.

 :shock: 

edit: I listen to all of Marsdy's test. L3 and Ozone where cleary the best for orchestral. L3 was maybe a wee bit better but not by much. It sounded a little warmer to me.

L2 also rocked but the track lost some of it's dynamics with L2.

Logic was just loud and a little to clinical for my taste.

T-racks sounded too thin

Finis sucked wind. Couldn't handle any peaks well and sounded awful.

L1 was not that great either.

edit2:

I listen to Waywyn's test now.

Pocket limiter is suprisingly good. Not that great for orchestral and doesn't have a lot of the same punch but it will if do and the price is right (free)

Elephant actually is louder than the Pocket limiter but sounds thin and not that pleasing on the orchestral tracks. I also could hear some pumping.

Again the two best ones cost money but the free and cheap ones are not that bad and will do if you don't have the budget to get L3 or ozone.

I place Elephant and Pocket at the level of the old L1. I'm sure that those guys must of broken the code in order to come up with what they got.

I'd like to do a test on another free one called the C3 limiter.


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh you devil Jose! :lol: I thought you were sending all real orchestra!

Yes the -3.5 dB thing! I forgot to fix the bounces. I have a problem with Logic, since upgrading to 7.1.1. The output of audio tracks are all 3.5dB down and I can't work out why :? If anyone can tell me why this is happening I'll buy them a virtual beer.

It doesn't affect the way the Plug ins are working because they are showing 6.5 dB of gain reduction on files that are normalized to -0.5dB.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 14, 2005)

Marsdy said:


> Oh you devil Jose! :lol:



I'm getting better at the mock up thingy. One of these days I'll catch up to you. 8)


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 14, 2005)

josejherring said:


> Marsdy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you devil Jose! :lol:
> ...



Well all the cues you sent sounded great but I thought Circus was the best test for the loudness maximizers.


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 14, 2005)

Marsdy said:


> The output of audio tracks are all 3.5dB down and I can't work out why :? If anyone can tell me why this is happening I'll buy them a virtual beer.



You probably have a masterobject in your environment that is set to -3.5dB.
If you can't find it, make a new audiochannel in the environment and make that your masterobject. Set that to 0 dB or 90 if it shows value.

@nders


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 14, 2005)

@anders

Thanks, it's was possibliltiy but that's not it. The only master object in my environment is controlled by a Logic Control and it's at 0dB.

It's the audio tracks themselves that are 3.5 db down when the fader is at 0dB. If I play back an audio file that peaks at 0dB the channel peaks at -3.5dB on the channel meter and the output meter!! Plug-ins are getting 0db though. Weird :(


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 14, 2005)

Marsdy said:


> It's the audio tracks themselves that are 3.5 db down when the fader is at 0dB. If I play back an audio file that peaks at 0dB the channel peaks at -3.5dB on the channel meter and the output meter!! Plug-ins are getting 0db though. Weird :(


Wow, that's weird. Did you try trashing prefs?

@nders


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 14, 2005)

I've done another test of a nu-metalish rock thing. 

Finis does very badly again. T-Racks really mashes things up but I quite like what it does. I could use it as a plug in on individual tracks/busses but not the whole mix. Again, I think the L3 wins with Ozone holding up very well indeed. The Logic one is also doing well considering it's a bundled DAW plug and not an expensive 3rd party job.

Trouble is I've run out of space to host this one. It's getting on for 12mb. Can anyone help out?


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 14, 2005)

Revolvermusic said:


> Marsdy said:
> 
> 
> > It's the audio tracks themselves that are 3.5 db down when the fader is at 0dB. If I play back an audio file that peaks at 0dB the channel peaks at -3.5dB on the channel meter and the output meter!! Plug-ins are getting 0db though. Weird :(
> ...



I did as well as permission repair. No joy though.

Here's a screen grab of what is happening.
http://www.btinternet.com/~marsdy/Weird_Logic.jpg

If you look at the Mulitmeter plug-in on the L2 channel, the meter shows a peak of -0.5dB which is what the audio file playing is normalized to. The L2 shows 6.5 dB of gain reduction which makes sense because the threshold is at -7dB and the ceiling is -0.5dB. The channel fader is set at 0db but the channel and output meters are peaking at -3.5dB. Weird :roll:


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 15, 2005)

Ha! This is so typical.
One of my DSP's on my PoCo won't initilaize so I am without my PoCo a couple of days. I'll come back with the Inflated file when I get it working.

Marsdy, I can host it for you.

@nders


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, I'm up and running again. It was just a matter of taking my Poco out of the machine and setting it in again...

Where can I find the Circus wavefile?

@nders


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 15, 2005)

I just wanted to thank you guys for doing this test, Im following it with great interest. Ive been too busy to participate, but its still interesting none the less.

I have Ozone 3 but kind of lost interest in it. Your findings are making me curious enough to dust it off again.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 15, 2005)

Revolvermusic said:


> Ok, I'm up and running again. It was just a matter of taking my Poco out of the machine and setting it in again...
> 
> Where can I find the Circus wavefile?
> 
> @nders



Anders, I had that problem for a while, the card would only initialise half the time.

What I do now is start the machine, whilst its going through the post section, do a ctrl+alt+del

The pocos seem to need extra time to warm up or something, TC are aware and claim that many machines these days boot up too fast for the system to recognise the card.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 15, 2005)

Revolvermusic said:


> Where can I find the Circus wavefile?
> 
> @nders





Marsdy said:


> This 15mb zip files includes the seven tests plus the original un-mastered file...
> http://www.btinternet.com/~marsdy/Jose_Circus_Maximizer.zip (http://www.btinternet.com/~marsdy/Jose_ ... imizer.zip)


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi! I just got the Circus wavefile from Marsden.
The zipfile only contains the mp3 version of the un-mastered file.
That wouldn't be a fair match 

@nders


----------



## José Herring (Oct 15, 2005)

PM me with your email and I can give you the link to all the original wave files.

Jose


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 15, 2005)

well i think the mp3 320kbit version to the wav files wont do much difference tho ...

listeing to all the tests the L3 is really the best out of all the L's, but if it comes to extreme mastering and getting hell of a punch in it the voxengo elephant 2 rules for me.

if i do the hardcore test andjust pull down the fader, the L3 starts to get trebl-ish and distorts the signal but the elephant 2 keeps tracks and just starts to pump a little.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 15, 2005)

L3 sounded the warmest. Ozone 3 sounded just as good just not quite as warm. Elephant, I still don't get the fasination. I've been close to buying it but it doesn't sound all that much better to me than the pocket limiter freebee.

Does it work best on rock? Can somebody post a rock file with Elephant vs. Pocket limiter?

Jose


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's the Inflated Circusfiles.
I've made 3 versions.
These also peaks at 3.5dB.

Like I've said earlier Inflator works a bit different.
It has Effect, which is goes from 0 to 100 %. Then you have Curve, which modifies the processing characteristics and sonic effect and goes from -50 til 50.

Version one is Effect 100% and Curve 0.
Version two is Effect 100% and curve 50.
Version three is L3 with threshold of -7dB AND Inflator at Effect 50% and 0curve.

http://www.revolvermusic.no/vic/Circus_Inflator.zip

@nders


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 15, 2005)

josejherring said:


> L3 sounded the warmest. Ozone 3 sounded just as good just not quite as warm. Elephant, I still don't get the fasination. I've been close to buying it but it doesn't sound all that much better to me than the pocket limiter freebee.
> 
> Does it work best on rock? Can somebody post a rock file with Elephant vs. Pocket limiter?
> 
> Jose



We're on it Jose. Anders has kindly offered to host the first rock file. I'll be doing more tests next week when my G5 gets fixed.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Marsdy.

I liked the inflator with the L3 combination but on the others I couldn't tell the difference from the original file :? 

Wierd little plug. Seems like it was designed to get more once its already been maximized. It's a maximizer's maximizer.

What will they come up with next? 

Jose


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes the Inflator is a cool plug.
Did you check your meters when you looked at the other files?
They ARE louder, it's just not as noticeable as the other maximizers.

@nders


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 15, 2005)

The rockfiles are now up and running.
You can download them at:
http://www.revolvermusic.no/vic/rock.zip
Would you guys like an Inflated version of it?

@nders


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 15, 2005)

I haven't listened yet, but this is a very difficult test to do "scientifically." On the other hand it's certainly not hard to hear the difference between peak limiters, but you kinda have to play with them to get the best settings before you can get a feel for how to use each one best. 

I also think 7dB of reduction is too much for a limiter unless you're going for a special effect - it's going to sound pretty poor on most things. If you need that much gain, it's better to use the faders and if necessary more gentle compressors on individual tracks or sections (if it's orchestral). The L2 is very transparent with its auto release control, but you do generally hear it after about 4dB of reduction on a pop mix.

And the L3 is multiband, so the freq settings are going to have a huge impact on what you hear. I haven't used it, but most people see it as a special tool, not a general "always stick in mastering chain" processor.

But I'm certainly not poo-pooing what you're doing. I mean, the peak limiter built into Logic is obviously quite poor compared to the L2, and you can figure things like that out by doing this. (Not to dis Logic's plug-ins, because some of them like the eq are very good.)


----------



## José Herring (Oct 15, 2005)

1)L3
2)t-racks
3)Ozone.

1000) the rest.

Ozone actually did really well. It's a tossup between t-racks and L3 for the best though.

Looks like L3 is the one to beat.

Jose


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 15, 2005)

The L3 comes in two flavors. One is a standard limiter and the other is a multiband limiter. I agree that 7dB is very hard, but it really depends on the programme. I would never ever use that much on popmix that already have compressors on all tracks and with automated leveling.

@nders


----------



## José Herring (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah, L3 best all around maximizer it seems like.

T-racks did really well though on the rock stuff.

Ozone second best all around. Very pleasing sound but lacked a little punch on the rock tune but still very usable.

I like Ozone and own it but never could figure out how to use it well. :? 

I'd like to get a shoot out with Elephant and pocket limiter included for rock and urban.

Jose


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 15, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I haven't listened yet, but this is a very difficult test to do "scientifically." On the other hand it's certainly not hard to hear the difference between peak limiters, but you kinda have to play with them to get the best settings before you can get a feel for how to use each one best.



Nick
I agree it isn't a particularly scientific test. However, I have spent a lot of time with the plug-ins I tested and I've tried hard to get the best out of them. They are all pretty simple in operation so it's not that hard to get them working well.



> I also think 7dB of reduction is too much for a limiter unless you're going for a special effect - it's going to sound pretty poor on most things. If you need that much gain, it's better to use the faders and if necessary more gentle compressors on individual tracks or sections (if it's orchestral). The L2 is very transparent with its auto release control, but you do generally hear it after about 4dB of reduction on a pop mix.



On Jose's orchestral cue 7dB wasn't a huge amount really. There's nothing like as much gain reduction happening as you might think. On the rock cue, I wanted to hear the things working otherwise the test would be a bit redundant! Some of the limiters are sounding pretty good with 7dB of gain reduction. That said, if the cues had already been compressed or peaks tweaked in a waveform editor then 7dB would be too much. Don't forget these cues had no previous mastering on them. 



> And the L3 is multiband, so the freq settings are going to have a huge impact on what you hear. I haven't used it, but most people see it as a special tool, not a general "always stick in mastering chain" processor.



I think most of us are agreeing the L3 is the best of the bunch overall. I used the preset version which is a next generation L2 in effect and it is noticeably better IMO. The multiband stuff happens in the background with the "lite" version. There are no means of spectrally altering the sound by adjusting crossover frequencies, individual band thresholds and output levels etc. It's all done automatically in the background. I'm finding I can get more level out of it than the L2 before side effects and it simply sounds better to me.



> But I'm certainly not poo-pooing what you're doing. I mean, the peak limiter built into Logic is obviously quite poor compared to the L2, and you can figure things like that out by doing this. (Not to dis Logic's plug-ins, because some of them like the eq are very good.)



Actually, I've been surprised how good the Logic one has been so far. It is far better than Finis for example which has done very badly I think.

Have a listen if you get a chance.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 15, 2005)

I'll listen.

But I'm surprised you like the Logic one. I tried it once, and it was SO fired. Thump thump thump.


----------



## drasticmeasures (Oct 15, 2005)

The last 3 scores I've done have been finalized with Logic Linear EQ and Adaptive Limiter, and I'm pretty content with it. However, I'm not a 'golden ears' guy, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.

I tried using T-Racks for a minute, and while it filled out the sound, it seems to be better suited to rock/pop/hhop IMO.

I'm not a fan of waves (I've been avoided their products for about 2 years), but I'll probably end up getting the L3. Especially after this test.[/i]


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 16, 2005)

okay, i know this might been a little off-thread but still have a question/statement/answer/whatever what i don't like what L3 (of course ultramaximizer) does to music.

if you listen to that little track it is completely uneq'ed and bass-ish kinda dull. one track is with elephant 2 and the other is with L3.

now if you listen to the L3 i think something terrible is happening here, i tweaked around a little and this was the best adjustment for keeping at least some of the low heavy punches, while the elephant 2 kept the frequencies like they are - it changed nothing but just makes it loud and of course pumping, but L3 adds a lot of treble and crazy high stuff to the track ... and this is exactly what i don't want.

to correct frequencies i have an EQ or other tools, but i don't want to have a limiter does bussiness with frequencies in that heavy way.

i hope you know what i mean and on the same time what to ask you all.
sure, you never master a track THAT hard and it was done with 15dB, but i think if you listen to both processed and the pure track it is pretty weird what L3 does with it, also nearly all bass-ish hits and punches are completely gone.

so like i wrote in the beginning, see this little post as a question but also as a statement/answer whats happening here. i would be interested in some comments, because if you really have to use or like heavy limiting i think L3 definitely starts to destroy the music. again - it is very extreme but i would just like to know since i think voxengo is the only limiter which can handle tracks at this extreme level. if you try every other limiter - they suck bad time in my opinion. 

here is the link:
http://www.cellarroom.de/tmp/space_rock.zip (www.cellarroom.de/tmp/space_rock.zip)


EDIT: okay here are the rock files with elephant2. i also applied the same experiment to this track what i mentioned above. i did an additional mastering with -12db for elephant2 and L3.
while the elephant2 track does still sound okay but a little pumping, the L3 track starts to add treble and distorts.

http://www.cellarroom.de/tmp/MP3s_Rock2.zip (www.cellarroom.de/tmp/MP3s_Rock2.zip)

hehe, believe me i am not getting paid by voxengo to mention that stuff and speak for them, but i just want to know whats going on here or just to say it clearly, why i don't like the L3.
maybe i am also not having that "golden ear" but to me in this case and just in the point of view of mastering, the elephant sounds better and does what it should do: limiting and nothing else.


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 19, 2005)

Anders has very kindly offered to host the loudness maximizer tests. He's also taken time out to do a little web page for them.

You can find it here.
http://www.revolvermusic.no/vic/maximizer_shootout.html

Thanks to Anders (and Alex!) for helping out.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks.

Dave, What setting did you use on the Ozone plug?

I listen to them all and I thought that for the orchestral the Ozone, L3 and Inflator where to close to call. All very good. 

For Rock I thought that they all did really well. T-Racks sounded the best.
Elephant and the freebee TL did good. Both lost a little detail. L3 and Ozone where close but T-Racks some how had that little something extra special.

Jose


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 19, 2005)

Jose

I was only using the Loudness Maximizer, all the other sections were bypassed. Threshold was -7dB, ceiling -0.5dB and the Character control was left at it's default.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks. Just tried it. That helps a lot.

Jose


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 19, 2005)

Marsdy said:


> Jose
> 
> I was only using the Loudness Maximizer, all the other sections were bypassed. Threshold was -7dB, ceiling -0.5dB and the Character control was left at it's default.



oh, might quickly add that i did the same with the x3 of the poco, this is just the limiter, the mulitcomp etc. was turned off.


----------



## drasticmeasures (Oct 19, 2005)

I've been trying the Ozone plugin (there is a downloadable demo), and It seems pretty damn good - and MUCH cheaper than the L3...


----------



## José Herring (Oct 19, 2005)

Ozone rocks!

And if you're on a budget the freebee TL limiter and the inexpensive Elephant 2 kick ass. 

I just tried the TL limiter on an urban orchestral track I'm doing and the damn thing is soooo loud and pretty transperent. You loose a little depth though.

Jose


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 20, 2005)

sorry to ask that again but i am very curious.
would be cool if someone could listen to that previous post of mine, while doing that extreme mastering track with L3 and voxengo.

or maybe could somebody try this kind of chaos or extreme test to some other limiters?

it seems that L3 kinda rules, but if you dig a little deeper and try to really beat the sh*t out of a song, the L3 completely messes up the track.


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 20, 2005)

Alex

I'll try when I get the Mac back that I did the tests on. It's gone in for repair so it will be a few days.


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 20, 2005)

Nathan Furst said:


> I've been trying the Ozone plugin (there is a downloadable demo), and It seems pretty damn good - and MUCH cheaper than the L3...



...also, you don't get sucked in to the crappy Waves update thing. If I didn't already have the L3 I'd be quite happy with Ozone.


----------



## Revolvermusic (Oct 20, 2005)

*Maximizer Shootout update!*

The Maximizer Shootout is now updated to also include the Wavearts FinalPlug. 
The Finalplugfiles was kindly contributed by Gunnar Gentzsch.
Thanx Gunnar!! 
http://www.revolvermusic.no/vic/maximizer_shootout.html 

@nders


----------



## bugs (Nov 15, 2005)

Elephant 2 and Oxford Inflator


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 16, 2005)

all i can say about inflator, that it is an amazing tool.

it just simply feels like it pulls out all the frequencies and things you missed or forgotten to pay attention to.

i don't have time in the moment to do these tests with inflator again, but maybe only the one i did with elephant 2.

everyone who wants a much bigger and more crunchy and saturated sound, the inflator is really a tool you shouldn't miss.


----------

